# Pictures: ROAR Region 11 Fuel Championships



## 403forbidden (May 3, 2004)

Hi guys, just wanted to share some pics I took from this weekend's ROAR Region 11 Fuel Championships held at Time Zone Raceway in Battle Ground, Washington.

You can see more here:
http://robspics.com/gallery/album01


----------



## next champ (Feb 26, 2006)

awesome!!!!


----------



## Kirk (Aug 10, 2006)

Looks like a great facility!


----------



## Anytime72 (Feb 20, 2003)

Great detailed pics. Very good work.


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

Beautiful pics!!! Some of the best RC Pics I have ever seen.
Thanks for sharing them with us!!
Dan


----------

